# RIP John Lennon II



## yoda's mum (Jul 8, 2005)

my two year old son found a way to feed my terrapins the other week, he thought it would be a good idea to pour baby lotion in through the mesh, john took a huge gul full and died instantly 

have since built a new lid but i sugest that baby lotion is banned from all houeholds containing a mix of terapins and two year olds!


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

sorry for your loss


----------



## yoda's mum (Jul 8, 2005)

thankyou, he was a vey sweet ' pin ' and was assasinaed before his time, just like his namesake


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Awwwwwwwwwwwww sorry to hear of your loss  im sure your son is very upset aswell *


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

sorry to hear that


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear that m8!


----------

